# Making Your Own Polymer Pocket Stick



## Phil Elmore (Aug 6, 2004)

*Link to How-To Article*


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

Good article, Phil.  Personally, I would choose to try to make a point on the outside end.  I've never worked with plastic before...would a file work for that?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, you could shape this into a point if you wanted to, though I do not know how sharp a point would be advisable if you were worried about it getting rubbed dull over time.  It is not visible in the pictures and not relevant to the article, really, but I used a knife to whittle a rough, almost stippled surface on the ends of Kevin's koppo so it would hurt and "bite" a little more in striking.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 7, 2004)

Well Phil.  I must admit that I was a bit reticent to read anything else you'd posted after the first of yours I'd read.  But -- this one happens to be a topic which came up this very day at class between two of the guys and me.  One of them owns a polymer stick which seems to be a variation on the one you give directions to make, except his doesn't have the loop or key rings.  His was made for him by someone as well.  I must admit that it's a tempting weapon for a woman's use - it's light, flexible, and fits easily into a pocketbook (or glove box) at the shorter length you describe.  I hope you don't mind my sharing your directions with them.  Interesting stuff.  KT


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 19, 2004)

That's the thing about thinking rationally -- you don't have to automatically dismiss everything written by someone with whom you disagree on another matter.   By all means, please share the address of the page.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 19, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Well Phil.  I must admit that I was a bit reticent to read anything else you'd posted after the first of yours I'd read.  But -- this one happens to be a topic which came up this very day at class between two of the guys and me.  One of them owns a polymer stick which seems to be a variation on the one you give directions to make, except his doesn't have the loop or key rings.  His was made for him by someone as well.  I must admit that it's a tempting weapon for a woman's use - it's light, flexible, and fits easily into a pocketbook (or glove box) at the shorter length you describe.  I hope you don't mind my sharing your directions with them.  Interesting stuff.  KT



I sometimes disagree with Phil's views on things (particularly political) however Phil has a lot of good things to offer. Great reviews and articles on self protection and combative education.

I do recommend checking out his site and his other articles. You may find it worth your while to subscribe to his E-zine....

 :ultracool 
PAUL


----------

